

Here's Who Suffers For Sergey Brin's Stand On Principles - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-casualties-in-googles-war-on-china-2010-1

======
sophacles
Here's who suffers for Abe Lincoln's stand on principles:

It's great that he wants to end the institution of slavery and all, but it
isn't so clear cut as it sounds.

Heres who loses:

\- poor farmers who can barely afford to work the fields with free labor

\- slave ship owners

\- a select few tribes on africa's west coast

\- anyone who likes cheap cotton or tobacco

NOTE: I am aware that my response is a bit over-the-top, I'm using absurdity
to point out the problem I see with the argument, not saying that
businessinsider.com is endorsing slavery.

------
mark_l_watson
The fact that the employees in China would lose their jobs was the first
thought/concern I had when this story broke. But, the world is not a fair
place.

